# Central ohio saugeye spots



## Aidan Kirkpatrick (Nov 8, 2021)

Does anyone have any good spots to fish for saugeye from the bank? Any tips on tactics and what bait to use? I’m trying to catch my first saugeye.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Just get out there and start casting stick baits, swim baits, blade baits...Alum has been good along with Indian and buckeye...look for windblown points, rip rap, stuff like that...no one is gonna give an exact location...but pretty much all the central Ohio lakes are producing saugeye.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

To answer your question YES we all have are go to spots!!! But just giving them out just an’t going to happen


----------



## Craw-dad (Aug 29, 2019)

What bodies of water are you looking to fish? Lakes rivers?


----------



## Aidan Kirkpatrick (Nov 8, 2021)

Craw-dad said:


> What bodies of water are you looking to fish? Lakes rivers?


I like fishing the spillways of lakes/reservoirs but am fine to fish lakes or rivers too.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

You can try fishing the spillway at griggs or o'shay. Both produce good numbers of fish. Swimbaits and jerkbaits will work. Just be prepared to be fishing next to other people cuz both places can be crowded this time of year.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nearly the entire north end of Buckeye Lake can be fished from the bank. Get out there and cast, if not catching or getting bites move down and try some more, repeat! If you keep at it, you'll find some spots that produce consistently. 

When you see reports from guys that are catching saugeye. That's what they did! Nobody told them, go to this spot and you will catch them!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

If your going to fish the spillways of Griggs or Oshay, be prepared to lose a lot of lures, those spillways are spiderwebs of discarded braid and monofilament. Over the years I have probably collected and properly disposed of a country mile of line snagged and reeled in. They work , but I almost never fish sticks or blades directly in the spillway unless I am really careful, just to many snags, and at $7-$8 a pop for a smithwick a trip to Griggs can be really expensive. Instead if I fish the spill ways I focus on cheaper jig fishing. Personally now a days I prefer fishing away from the spillways, generally less pressure , and I can get away with using stick baits more.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Govbarney said:


> If your going to fish the spillways of Griggs or Oshay, be prepared to lose a lot of lures, those spillways are spiderwebs of discarded braid and monofilament. Over the years I have probably collected and properly disposed of a country mile of line snagged and reeled in. They work , but I almost never fish sticks or blades directly in the spillway unless I am really careful, just to many snags, and at $7-$8 a pop for a smithwick a trip to Griggs can be really expensive. Instead if I fish the spill ways I focus on cheaper jig fishing. Personally now a days I prefer fishing away from the spillways, generally less pressure , and I can get away with using stick baits more.


I feel you on that! I lose lures at pymatuning from those that throw their lure right on bottom and sit it there. Sometimes I'm lucky enough to break off their line, pull it in as well or bend my hook. Other times I yank until my line breaks. Switching to a palomar knot this summer has allowed me to pull a few of my lures back in. Once I better my lure and yanked it in. Made a mess of my net, but kept my lure!


----------



## Aidan Kirkpatrick (Nov 8, 2021)

Govbarney said:


> If your going to fish the spillways of Griggs or Oshay, be prepared to lose a lot of lures, those spillways are spiderwebs of discarded braid and monofilament. Over the years I have probably collected and properly disposed of a country mile of line snagged and reeled in. They work , but I almost never fish sticks or blades directly in the spillway unless I am really careful, just to many snags, and at $7-$8 a pop for a smithwick a trip to Griggs can be really expensive. Instead if I fish the spill ways I focus on cheaper jig fishing. Personally now a days I prefer fishing away from the spillways, generally less pressure , and I can get away with using stick baits more.


i’ve tried at both once before and always got snagged, i assumed it was just rocks. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

If you would reeeeeealy like to catch Saugeye this time of year, read this!








Rainy Night Bite Jerks Limit!!


Got out late this evening and hit a rocky area that I have not fished much lately due to wind direction and other fishermen near the spot!!;) Tonight had basically the whole lake to me except a couple of trollers trying to run aground. Was it a steady bite all evening with 13 bites on my Blue...




www.ohiogamefishing.com





If you want to catch Saugeye anytime read this…








Finding and determining a "saugeye spot"


Curious on how many times you guys will fish a particular area without luck before determining that it's not a good spot? And on the flip how many fish do yu have to catch at a spot to determine it is a good hole and not just a random fish




www.ohiogamefishing.com





Honestly, as others have said, get out there and throw stuff at ‘em. If you read the above threads, hit your spot you surmised from the above threads from before dusk to sometime after dark you will catch a saugeye. (Using techniques described in the thread).
For me, the best thing about fishing is putting the puzzle together myself or with a buddy. It’s ok catching on a charter or in desperation finding a crowd, but the reward is far greater when You ( i ) make it happen. IMHO
Fish are at your spot now…


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Control of your lure you have to master. You know the rocks are there, why do you let your lure sink into them. maybe the jig is too heavy, or your jerkbait your snapping it to hard sending it deeper into rocks. Try lesser weight, try easing on the jerk... 
Inevitable your going to snag in the spillways. But try using control when reeling the lure back in for minimal loss. You'll see your bag increase as well.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Another thought on snags… If you use lighter line you can use lighter jigs. They fall slower and are less apt to snag. A longer rod can help when fishing from shore. Thin diameter braid is perfect, with or without a leader depending on water clarity and your preference. Crankbaits you just have to practice with… and you will still lose some.


----------

